# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  uscire dallo stato di famiglia

## Giuseppe81

Salve,
scusatemi per la domanda mal posta ma non essendo del campo non so esprimermi bene.
Il problema è questo:
Io lavoro part-time e vivo con la mia famiglia, i genitori lavorano entrambi come dipendenti pubblici e mia sorella che è carico loro. Siccome la totalità dei proventi del mio lavoro li uso per me contribuendo poco e niente alle spese di famiglia (SI, sono un bamboccione  :Stick Out Tongue: ) mio padre mi ha detto che vuole togliermi dallo stato di famiglia per non pagare lui le tasse anche sul mio reddito.
Si puo' fare in qualche modo che nonostante abito presso di loro si dividano i redditi? Loro pagano le loro tasse ed io paghi le mie per i rispettivi redditi?
Ho pensato di cambiare direttamente la residenza però poi dopo avrei problemi perchè dovrei fittare casa, pagare l'ici/imu, tasse per la spazzatura, ecc... 
Grazie per tutte le risposte  :Smile:  
(preciso per i malpensanti che non voglio evadere nulla, semplicemente non pesare sulla mia famiglia).

----------


## iam

> Io lavoro part-time e vivo con la mia famiglia, i genitori lavorano entrambi come dipendenti pubblici e mia sorella che è carico loro. Siccome la totalità dei proventi del mio lavoro li uso per me contribuendo poco e niente alle spese di famiglia (SI, sono un bamboccione ) mio padre mi ha detto che vuole togliermi dallo stato di famiglia per non pagare lui le tasse anche sul mio reddito.
> Si puo' fare in qualche modo che nonostante abito presso di loro si dividano i redditi? Loro pagano le loro tasse ed io paghi le mie per i rispettivi redditi?
> Ho pensato di cambiare direttamente la residenza però poi dopo avrei problemi perchè dovrei fittare casa, pagare l'ici/imu, tasse per la spazzatura, ecc...

  Non ho capito perchè tuo padre dovrebbe pagare le tasse sul tuo reddito  :Confused:   :Confused:  
Forse il tuo reddito influenza soltanto l'indicatore ISEE per eventuali agevolazioni di cui la tua famiglia gode od intende godere... 
O è solo una scusa di tuo padre per farti uscire fisicamente di casa?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giuseppe81

> Non ho capito perchè tuo padre dovrebbe pagare le tasse sul tuo reddito   
> Forse il tuo reddito influenza soltanto l'indicatore ISEE per eventuali agevolazioni di cui la tua famiglia gode od intende godere...  *O è solo una scusa di tuo padre per farti uscire fisicamente di casa?*

  In effetti la mia famiglia non gode e non ha mai goduto di agevolazioni in quanto il reddito familiare è sempre risultato "alto"... 
a questo punto forse forse la tua battuta potrebbe celare un fondo di verità  :Big Grin: . 
Tornando seri, non vado ad influire sulla situazione patrimoniale/economica dei miei genitori per il pagamento delle tasse? 
grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> ...Tornando seri, non vado ad influire sulla situazione patrimoniale/economica dei miei genitori per il pagamento delle tasse? 
> grazie

  L'unico presunto danno che fai alla famiglia, è per le eventuali tasse universitarie di tua sorella.

----------


## Giuseppe81

> L'unico presunto danno che fai alla famiglia, è per le eventuali tasse universitarie di tua sorella.

  grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## lutero

> Non ho capito perchè tuo padre dovrebbe pagare le tasse sul tuo reddito   
> Forse il tuo reddito influenza soltanto l'indicatore ISEE per eventuali agevolazioni di cui la tua famiglia gode od intende godere... 
> O è solo una scusa di tuo padre per farti uscire fisicamente di casa?

   

> Non ho capito perchè tuo padre dovrebbe pagare le tasse sul tuo reddito

  Scusa l'ignoranza, ma al momento della dichiarazione del reddito familiare, il capo famiglia non deve pagare le tasse sul reddito dei figli ancora nel proprio stato di famiglia? 
Ricordo, che l'anno scorso mio padre ha sbagliato a dichiarare il reddito di mio fratello e ha pagato una sorta di multa. Apparte questo, per quello che ha dichiarato secondo te non ha pagato niente (irpef e quant'altro..) per quanto dichiarato? 
grazie in anticipo per la risposta!

----------


## claudia_b

> Scusa l'ignoranza, ma al momento della dichiarazione del reddito familiare, il capo famiglia non deve pagare le tasse sul reddito dei figli ancora nel proprio stato di famiglia?

  Assolutamente no.   

> Ricordo, che l'anno scorso mio padre ha sbagliato a dichiarare il reddito di mio fratello e ha pagato una sorta di multa. Apparte questo, per quello che ha dichiarato secondo te non ha pagato niente (irpef e quant'altro..) per quanto dichiarato?

  Il contribuente dichiara il reddito proprio, non quello di moglie o figli. Questi ultimi, se hanno redditi tali da essere obbligati alla presentazione di dichiarazione, lo fanno in proprio e sottoscrivono di persona il modulo. 
Se tuo padre mette nel suo Unico anche i redditi di altre persone della famiglia, è il caso che rinunci a far da sè e si rivolga ad un commercialista: in questo campo l'incompetenza può costare cara.
Quello che non mi convince è che abbia pagato una sorta di multa per aver sbagliato a dichiarare il reddito del figlio. Parli di Agenzia delle Entrate e di accertamento? Non ci posso credere.... :Big Grin:

----------


## lutero

> Parli di Agenzia delle Entrate e di accertamento? Non ci posso credere....

  Credo proprio di si. Ha pagato una penale di qualche centinaio di euro, perchè all'UIL non ha dichiarato la somma giusta che mio fratello aveva percepito nell'anno in questione. :Confused:

----------


## Palmer1969

> Credo proprio di si. Ha pagato una penale di qualche centinaio di euro, perchè all'UIL non ha dichiarato la somma giusta che mio fratello aveva percepito nell'anno in questione.

  
E' possibile.
Possibile che tuo padre abbia dichiarato al suo datore di lavoro un reddito (di tuo fratello) talmente basso da far risultare ancora tuo fratello "a carico".
L'agenzia delle entrate "si è accorta" e ha "giustamente" recuperato il reddito.

----------


## claudia_b

> E' possibile.
> Possibile che tuo padre abbia dichiarato al suo datore di lavoro un reddito (di tuo fratello) talmente basso da far risultare ancora tuo fratello "a carico".
> L'agenzia delle entrate "si è accorta" e ha "giustamente" recuperato il reddito.

  Lutero dice un'altra cosa, partendo dall'assunto che il pater familias paghi le tasse per tutto il nucleo anagrafico  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Dice che suo padre ha dichiarato, cioé quantificato in euro, il reddito del fratello, il che non si fa da nessuna parte in Unico/730, né tantomeno nella richiesta di detrazioni al datore di lavoro. 
Si dichiara il diritto, lasciando intendere che il reddito del familiare sia da 0 a 2841 euro annui.
E' più probabile che la persona in questione abbia dichiarato una cifra inferiore nella richiesta di ANF o nella dichiarazione ISEE: lì vanno quantificati i redditi di tutti i componenti del nucleo.

----------


## Palmer1969

> E' più probabile che la persona in questione abbia dichiarato una cifra inferiore nella richiesta di ANF o nella dichiarazione ISEE: lì vanno quantificati i redditi di tutti i componenti del nucleo.

  
Puo' essere.
Mi pare pero', senza offesa per nessuno, che il buon Lutero abbia poche idee e confuse.
Se ci spiegasse meglio "a chi" suo padre ha dichiarato il reddito del fratello forse potremmo dare una risposta corretta e non "buttata ad indovinare".   :Smile:

----------

